# Happy Birthday, Pigcicles



## chris_harper (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Piggy!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2007)

Pigcicles !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kookie (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## triple b (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pigcicles!!! Today is also my father-in-laws B-day. I think I will have to cook something later on today.


----------



## richtee (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey! Another notch, eh, Piggie?  Congrats!


----------



## dads grill (Dec 30, 2007)

happy bitrhday


----------



## glued2it (Dec 30, 2007)

*♫ Birthday Song ♫*

*Happy birthday to you, *
*My smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s thin and blue,*
*Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll throw on a fatty and drink a beer for you too!*


*




*

*.*


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you .................  ummmmm....OK..






I got your present, couple of those drums we talked about. I may be down your way in a bit to do some coyote hunting, if so I will bring them along.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 30, 2007)

*Happy birthday Joe, aka "PigCICLES"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















*


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pigcircles.....I mean cicles.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## gofish (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll drink a cold one for you today, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Pigcycles?


----------



## ron50 (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many many more.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 30, 2007)

At the risk of being mederated..................happy b-day ya old fart!!


----------



## cheech (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday hope that you have many more


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I feel a whole day older today. And Mike just drop me a line when you think you're headed this way... I need a new project.

Cowgirl - you've been watching Terry too much < shakes head>

Ozark - luv that cycle pig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bubba if there is anyone who needs moderated... it's you buster!

Thanks again everyone. I won't be able to smoke anything today, but the wife will be outta town tomorrow.. so the party's on!

Happy New Year to one and all!

PC


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 30, 2007)

Have a Great day!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful and relaxing day.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 30, 2007)

PIGS........happy birthday..........many more to come dude


----------



## meowey (Dec 30, 2007)

Many smoky returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Old Timer


----------



## cman95 (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pig! And many more.


----------



## badss (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy B'day Pig. You know what they say when we get older....we used to hate b'days now its great to keep'em commin! Have a great one dude!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe!!!


----------

